# How much Aristo do you have?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Aristo Turmoil has got me thinking 



80 % of my rolling stock is Aristo 

15% is USAT 

The rest is LGB 

How much you got ?

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

90% Aristo 
1 Hartland 4-4-0 

Gonna miss them. 

John


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

4 Locomotives 
4 Cabooses 
3 Boxcars 
2 Gondola 
2 Tenders 

So 83% of my rolling stock is Aristo, all of my track and my single structure is Aristo.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

2 engines one live, one dead

9 passenger cars (HW)

15 freight

I stopped buying them years ago when USAt started with metal wheels and bases for Kadee couplers.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

OLD stuff: 
FA1A & B 
Two old Pacifics 
844 made from a Pacific 
Challenger made from two old Pacifics 
One fairly new Pacific 
Live steam Mikado 
RS-3 
Not sure of the percentage, have not counted my locos.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thats it. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/or5zn7hrq6fqzxb/JO9_0sm3-0


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Like so many others, this whole closing has me bummed out. It's funny, I thought a higher percentage of my inventory was Aristo... but they are the only engines I have fully converted with Revo/Phoenix/Battery, so I run them all the time. The USAT engines are next in line for the shops.

57% (12 out of 21) of my engines are Aristo

55% (89 out of 162) of my rolling stock is Aristo

Keith Stratton
KD Rail, a division of Creakin' and Leakin' Garden Railway Adventures


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Actual stock items only my Eggliner and Switcher 

but I currently have 15 motor blocks powering various bashes. In years past I probably had just as many bricks on bashes I later sold off.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Five streamline SF passenger cars. Period.


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a lot: 
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/database/?mycars=saint


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Track... Lots and lots of track.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 17 items from Aristo - not counting track (which is so old that the boxes are labeled for REA.). 7 of those items are motorized units. The remainder are various cars.

I am probably less heavily invested into Aristo because I prefer steam and narrow gauge. I bought two Eggliners for their whimsical appeal. Never bought the PCC because all my other trolleys are 1:24. The PCC would have looked like something had stunted its growth next to my other trolleys.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

All my diesels are aristocraft. My roster is about to triple with new additions, 1-3 

2/16 of my cars are aristo, but most of my 'wants' are aristo, some USAT 

Basically all my track, except some ties which are train-li


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

6 Locos and 19 freight cars


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

No Aristo Engines. I had a U25B but never liked the way it looked on my tight curves, so it got traded off. Engines are all LGB and USAT. 

5 Aristo freight cars - three short covered hoppers and two three-dome tank cars. The few, maybe 4 or 5, box cars I had went to a guy who is all Aristo years ago. Other than those 5 cars, everything that rolls is LGB and USAT. 

All my track is Aristo SS, and I have about a dozen manual switch machines. All remote controlled switches have been converted to Tortoise. Since my layout won't be expanded, I'm all set with track.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains 3 engines, 50 cars 
LGB 5 engines, 25 cars 
Aristo 1 car


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

1500 ft. Track 
13 engines 
1 doodlebug 
To many cars, building, switches to count. 
I would say 90% Aristo.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Purchases before the LGB bankruptcy about 80% LGB (mostly steam).
Purchases after the bankruptcy about 80% Aristo (mostly diesel).
About 2,500' LGB Brass track indoors.
About 1,500' Aristo Stainless track outdoors.
Rolling stock about 60% LGB, 25% Aristo, 10% USA 

Aristo locos include FA-1, FB-1, E8s, SD-45s, GP-40s, Mikado (electric & live steam), 0-4-0s (old & new) CTA Trolleys, Doodlebug, RDC's, RS-3, Connies.

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPs!! Forgot about the structures.







Two watchman's shanties and a bunch of the trestle bents. Also quite a few of their figures. They were a bit small, but as others have mentioned: "People come in all sizes."

That's it,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps I should clarify my earlier post. I sure wish we could go in and add to an old post rather than starting a new one. Of the major manufacturers (LGB, Aristo, Accucraft, USAt), AristoCraft engines and rolling stock represent the smallest percentage of my collection. I do use their 10' diameter curves on both layouts: Arizona and Virginia. I was using their wide radius switches until LGB came out with the 18000 series. I no longer am using the Aristos. Chuck


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Rolling stock 95%
Motive power > 2%


----------



## DanG (Jul 17, 2013)

About 85% Aristo, the rest is USAT, MTH, Bachman, Lionel. I just bought what I liked!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to have some. After my first run-in with the Polk Folk, we burned it...all of it. 
The grass, after 15-16 years, is finally starting to come back in that spot. 

On the railroad: 

Bachmann. 
Delton. 
Old USA. 
LGB. 

Aristo: Zero 






































Actually, it's a joke around here. We just dumped it all and swore never again. Some of the operators bring it to run. We all keep our distance in case it infects the other stuff.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

All of my passenger cars are Aristo. May sell my UP passenger consist to buy new Accucraft 1/32.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

All my Locomotives except one is Aristo Craft. my rolling stock is 40% Aristo, 40% AML 20% USA


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have two Aristo-Craft REO Railbusses which I use all the time. Easy to install my new electronics for testing, easy to just pick up and put on the track for running.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I am probably 95% Aristo, locomotives, rolling stock and structures. Track is probably more like 99% Aristo. I will miss them very much.

Ed


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Engines: 2 switchers and a railbus 
Rolling stock: 7 pieces 
Track: 65% of the layout is Aristo. I'm gonna miss their track.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For the first time in 30+ years I've tabulated my holdings by manufacturer.


LGB 47%
Delton 3%
Accucraft 12%
USAt 25%
Bachmann 5%
ARISTO 6%
Hartford 1%
other 2%

My track is LGB and Aristo, the switches are all LGB.

The high LGB number reflects their dominance in the hobby in the early years, when I was buying both European and American narrow gauge. 

Chuck


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Approx 380 total cars and locos as of 11/18/2013 

Approx 82 % Aristo-Craft 
Approx 10.5 % USA Trains 
Approx 7.5 % American Main Line (AML) 
(*No* Bachmann, Piko and LGB cars or locos - but have one LGB 4 foot bridge) 
Track and turnouts are all Aristo-Craft except for two Train Li R7s 

-Ted


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Have an even 100frt cars of which 75% is Aristo. Own 8 engines, 4 being Aristo. 90% of all track & 50% of all switches are Aristo. Will miss them but lucky for me I don't NEED anything else (but like everybody else I STILL buy stuff)


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

17 engines, 12% Aristo. 70 cars, 20% Aristo


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

99% Aristo, track, cars and locos. And loving it. Poor Curmudgeon I would have bought your AC had you not burned it. You could have made a buck or two to buy the other stuff







. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite honestly I have more than enough stock for my railroad. ( and I am not the only one in this household who says so







). 39 Aristo freight (not including one damaged item awaiting the US supplier and USPS action to replace) plus 17 Bachmann 1:22.5 cars. There are only three Bachmann passenger cars as this is mainly a freight line, and eight locos are sufficient for my needs.


With the doors at Irvington closing soon I had decided to draw a line and say that is it. I had thought of selling a couple of items but have realized that they were more valuable as spares. Few UK dealers are selling their Aristo at a lower price, in fact some have en even higher marked price than the UK MRSP!


Since I made that decision a new company has been announced to continue the former Aristo product, as most will know, but unless it is easily obtainable in the UK - as Aristo-Craft was - it would not be of interest to me. There was a time when it was worthwhile to import direct from the USA - in fact a good many of my Aristo cars were obtained in that manner, but a poor exchange rate, high shipping costs and UK taxation (we pay 20% tax not only on the product cost but the shipping cost as well) has made that a non-starter now as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I have 92 Engines all Aristo except 4. Those are USA, out of those 4, two are Hudson, one a GP-9 the other is a SD-40 and both of those have Aristo running gear.*
*I have 370 Frieght cars 80% Aristo 29% USA 1% AML*
*I have 52 Streamline Passenger Cars 100% USA**1800 Ft of Track 100% Aristo Stainless 200 Ft Aristo Brass Track on shelf displays*


----------



## dt (Feb 3, 2013)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 01 Dec 2013 06:29 PM 
*I have 92 Engines all Aristo except 4. Those are USA, out of those 4, two are Hudson, one a GP-9 the other is a SD-40 and both of those have Aristo running gear.*
*I have 370 Frieght cars 80% Aristo 29% USA 1% AML*
*I have 52 Streamline Passenger Cars 100% USA**1800 Ft of Track 100% Aristo Stainless 200 Ft Aristo Brass Track on shelf displays*







Thats a large investment in Aristo. Hopefully parts will be made by someone if not polk. I would assume if theres enough demand someone will fill the void.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

How much Aristo do I have ?? Hmmm, can't really say with any accuracy right off-hand, 
but I can tell U that I have a helluva lot of it...
Paul R...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a large collection of Aristo Heavyweights and have listed some in the classified that are for sale.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

If anyone requires some simple replacement parts for some Aristo equipment......go to the OVGRS web page and look at the links.....a guy there is reproducing stirrup steps for box cars, gons flat cars and reefers....also spring hangers for the Aristo streamlined passenger cars.....www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I have some Aristo, 

a couple hundred pieces of track, 100% 
3 locos out of 11, 27% 
#? rolling stock maybe 60-70% 
8 of 20 structures, 40% 

I always thought they were a good value. Hopefully http://polksgenerationext.com/ will continue to bring back the product lines.


----------

